# Looking for good Dr in GA for ibs-c and fibro



## leanned (Sep 28, 2004)

I am looking for a GI and a rheum (sp?) doc that works well with women w/ constipation;low motility; distention; bloating in upper and lower gi; and also has diagnosis of fibromyalgia. I live in the atlanta, ga area. Any references (if they can be given via postings) are much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Here are a couple of links you can follow and I hope they will help you find a good doctor in your area.Keep us posted! IBS Doctor Locator Find a Fibro Doc


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just wanted to check in with you for an update.Did you find a good doctor? How are you getting on these days?


----------

